# Visa4UK site is down, I guess??



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

I posted this over on other sites but I've gotten no bites, so I'm posting it here too.

I started my online application (January 30, 2014) from the US for my Settlement--marriage visa for the UK using the Visa4UK website. My fiance is a UK Citizen, and I am the US Citizen. I was able to complete my application (I had to log back in a few times throughout) and sign the declaration, but when I go to book my biometrics appointment I get an error message (see attachment): 

Error
An error occurred while processing your request

This could have been caused by your session timing out. If you have been logged out, please login again.

I'm starting to worry quite a bit because it seems that the site is down, which I'm aware is a common occurrence, but what irritates me is the error message I'm getting. It isn't helpful at all, and I don't know what to even make of it. I don't know what to do other than I guess wait for it to magically work? I've submitted a technical problem report with the UKBA site and made a report with Worldbridge. I highly doubt that I'll hear back from either of them, and I don't really know what else to do. 

Is anyone else out there having issues? What has been the experience the rest of you all have had with the new Visa4UK system? Should I be very worried? I just need something to keep my hope up. Sigh...


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

I will let you know at the end of this weekend as we will be applying tomorrow. Have you tried clearing your cache and cookies? Not sure if that would make any difference but maybe worth a try!


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

It's been down or whatever since Jan 30th when I first tried applying so this is now the 3rd day of trying to book an appointment. It seems hopeless that it will ever actually work. 

I've tried using different browsers--the ones they recommend but it still doesn't work. I've cleared cache and cookies, and tried on 3 different computers. It clearly must be an issue with the server on their end, but it'd be nice if they put up a little note saying "Hey, we're aware of this issue, it'll be fixed soon" instead of this void of confusing non-information.

I hope it works for you. Until then I guess I'll just keep spamming the site until it works. I've got an appointment with a USCIS center, but it's not until the 14th. Who knows if they'll be able to help at all (and I hope this is resolved by then) but at least it's a human being to talk to.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Strange as they normally have a note on the site if there is a problem. Some days ago the emails confirming registration were taking a long time to come through and they did note that. Unfortunately if we have the same problem, it will be rough as UKBA only come here once a month to do biometrics and we may well miss this month's visit.


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

So you're supposed to get an e-mail when you register an account on Visa4UK? I haven't gotten one of those either. Nothing. I'm really starting to wonder now.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

When you first accessed the site, were you not asked to register? I could not have progressed without doing so. How did you get to the application form?


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

I did the whole registration thing, and that's how I got to the form. I haven't received any e-mails from Visa4UK regarding that registration, or anything (except auto-replys from UKBA where I've submitted technical complaints).


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Just to clarify, when you registered did you then get an email which necessitated your confirmation?

'Your Visa4UK account has now been created. For security reasons, your account is currently locked.

Please click on following link or copy and paste the link below into your internet browser to unlock your account.'

And under it was a link to click on which then unlocked your account?


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

I seem to remember doing it, but I don't actually have that e-mail and that's concerning me a bit now. Regardless, I can login and my application is sitting there with "Next Step: Book Appointment" I'm wondering if I should just start all over, or if that would cause more problems?


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Do you have to pay for the visa before booking the biometrics appointment? If so, were you able to do that? It does sound as if there is a problem. There must be thousands applying but unfortunately they are not all on these forums! So we have no idea if others are having a similar problem.


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Exactly! I feel as if I'm the only one having a problem right now, lol, and that's a terrible feeling cause I feel like it's *just me*. 

You pay after you book your appointment. Oh, I just took a screenshot of the home page but I can't upload files here. Darn. But it goes: Complete Application, Sign Declaration, Book Appointment, Pay Fee, Print Documents. 

I can't believe I haven't gotten any other replies on UK Yankee or VisaJourney. Hm.


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh wait, yes I can. Here's what it looks like.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

There are no similar posts on either. I really thought you paid for the application before making the appointment but obviously not. I think we did last year when we applied for a visit visa but then things are changing all the time! I guess I just have to wait and see what happens when we start our application tomorrow morning...assuming the site is up and running! It would be so good if someone who has appled in the past two days would come on the forum and let us know if this is a general problem.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

UK Border Agency | Visa4UK - our online system for visa applications

Just read through this and links. Don't know if it would help.


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

I have a hunch the information on that page needs to be updated because there is no alternate way to login and book an appointment...but I'll keep reading


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Just an update, I'm still unable to book a biometrics appointment today. I have made my own appointment at the USCIS Information Center through INFOPASS, however. I don't know if it will do any good actually, but I'd rather have the option to speak to a human if this isn't ironed out by the 14th. 

How'd it go for you?


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Have not done ours yet as I need to get a missing bank statement tomorrow. However, Joppa posted on one of your threads that there are problems with the website at the moment and he suggested waiting until tomorrow to see if the problems are ironed out.


----------



## Jd180 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Worked*

Hi guys,

Finalized appointment yesterday after weeks of toing and froing. I completed another application and it went straight to the booking page.


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for the update! I was able to eventually book my appointment and pay and all of that, too. I had to do another application (using IE 11) and change my location to United States instead of United Kingdom on the page right after you clicked "Apply for Myself".


----------



## charmineh (Feb 28, 2014)

*sarahinos*

I am getting the same error message as you when I try to book appointment. Did you ever figure out what happened and how to fix this?


----------



## charmineh (Feb 28, 2014)

sarahincos said:


> Just an update, I'm still unable to book a biometrics appointment today. I have made my own appointment at the USCIS Information Center through INFOPASS, however. I don't know if it will do any good actually, but I'd rather have the option to speak to a human if this isn't ironed out by the 14th.
> 
> How'd it go for you?


I am getting the same error as you when I try to book an appointment. Did you ever figure it out?


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes! What the problem was for me was when I was first applying (see the picture in the link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/attachments/britain-expat-forum-expats-living-uk/15889d1391516809-anyone-using-visa4uk-now-choose-location.jpg). That page is the first page you see after clicking "Apply for Myself". Make sure that your location (under intended date of travel) is _where you are applying from_! I made the error there of putting where I was travelling. 

If I were you, I'd go ahead and start over with another application. You can start over because the only one that counts is the one that's been paid and is completed. Just read through everything slowly, and if you have any questions, come here and ask! 

I hope that fixes it for you, too.

And in that other thread I included all the e-mails that I used to report the problem so if you need to, send e-mails and reports too.


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Sorry, here's the link to the other posting.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/britain-expat-forum-expats-living-uk/333018-anyone-using-visa4uk-now.html


----------



## charmineh (Feb 28, 2014)

It worked!!! You are great. You have saved me from dipping into a deep depression. I have been trying to figure out what is wrong for the past month! Thanks


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh my goodness, love!! Bless you! I slipped into that feeling after 3 days of it not working...I DO understand. Do keep me (and all of us) updated, and post your timeline on the thread here! I'm still waiting on my application that's sitting in Sheffield. Best of luck to you!


----------



## shivaniprasher (Mar 4, 2014)

*Resolution for same problem*

I faced the same problem for days while taking appointment for my daughter. I called local VFS helpline and also wrote emails to website technical support team

But nothing helped. 
At end i tried my own resolution.

I was filling the form for my daughter under 'apply for someone else' --> this whole time it was giving me this error while taking appointment.

So, i went ahead and filled a fresh form using 'apply for myself' and filled the form for my daughter andddd boooom booom IT WORKED.


----------



## slimkid (Apr 21, 2014)

*visa4uk application*

I have applied for a visa for my husband from the new online visa4uk. I was doing fine and completed the application and then it said `sign declaration` I signed the declaration but there was no where to submit it and so i am stuck. I can`t submit the declaration and make the appointment and pay.

I emailed visa4uk and on the website they announce that on 24th April 2014 they are doing maintenance work on the website, so anyone in process of making application must save and log off before 11am to 5pm on that date. Has any one had the same problem?


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Have you tried using a different browser?


----------



## US-UK (May 11, 2010)

I've got to be blind here...

Has anyone seen this particular issue? I'm just starting the process, but can't even get past the first page. After popping in the relative basic info (name, passport number, type of visa, etc) I get...

Following fields are required:-


Visa issuing Office.


Of which there is no field for anywhere. Yes, I've tried IE and FF, and nada. Any chance I'm simple missing something somewhere?


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

The first page as in the one in the link above (what pops up right after you click "Apply for Myself" or the first page after that when you're starting the actual application?


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

slimkid said:


> I have applied for a visa for my husband from the new online visa4uk. I was doing fine and completed the application and then it said `sign declaration` I signed the declaration but there was no where to submit it and so i am stuck. I can`t submit the declaration and make the appointment and pay.
> 
> I emailed visa4uk and on the website they announce that on 24th April 2014 they are doing maintenance work on the website, so anyone in process of making application must save and log off before 11am to 5pm on that date. Has any one had the same problem?



Make sure your pop-up blocker is disabled because I seem to remember the thing popping up. There were two options when you scrolled down the pop-up with the declaration where you could click close or sign declaration, and then it takes you back to the main page to book an appointment. If it doesn't show any personal information, try to take a snip or screenshot of the page.


----------

